# Connecticut Haunts?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone in the Connecticut area know any really good local professional haunts to visit? I've lived here seven years and haven't seen anything really all that great. Originally I from New Orleans, LA and used to do House of Shock (which isn't even in the top 13) annually. But since I've moved here everything pales in comparison.

We usually do Lake Compounce yearly but it always feels so tame and toned down. Just a collection of themed mazes with some pretty nice props and display rooms. The few actors that are strewn about just kinda do the old jump out and scream to get the startle effect. The wife and I had gone to Six Flag's Fright Fest my first year here and it was more tame than Lake Compounce. 

But after seven years of the same ole, i've grown tired and need an attraction thats exciting, has a good theme, and is a bit more interactive than a maze of displays.

We went to Fright Fest this year (season passes rock) but didn't enter any of the additional pay attractions (Midnight Manor and the Haunted Trail) because we had our five year old daughter with us. The Manor looked interesting and a lot better than what they had circa seven years ago. Any one been yet and is it worth the cost of admission? Or should we stick with Lake Compounce? Or does anyone know of a "real" (not theme park centric) Haunted Attraction in Connecticut?

-TM


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Dark Manor is in my neck of the woods...
http://www.darkmanorproductions.com/
Not too much else around without driving a distance.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Buried, I been to their site before and the pictures didn't really impress me all that much. The props looked ok, I think it's their lighting. But thanks anyways.

About 3 weeks or so ago when Spirit Halloween in Machnester was still setting up they let us come in before they officially opened to walk around. I was talking with one of the volunteers helping setup (wish I would have got his name, he said he was a professional rock singer and damn his voice sounded familiar). 

The location they're in is huge and we were discussing why they didn't try to turn the back half of the store into a haunt. He said they had wanted to but the fire marshall gave them a hard time, then there's the insurance, etc. So I had asked him the question about good CT haunts. Basically what he told me was that Connecticut has none and probably never will because the locals are too conservative. Hell, as far I know we're the only state you can't buy liquor (not even beer) after 9pm or at all on a Sunday or holiday. 

Man I wish I had the resources to do a professional haunt - I'd fight that.

Anyways, thought I'd ask here and get a second opinion. 

We'd be willing to drive about 45mins or if it looks like it's worth our while. Good news is we'll be in the New Orleans area in a couple weeks for an extended weekend visit. We're highly considering checking out The 13th Level while there, it's like #2 on Haunted Attractions top 13 this year. 

-TM


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*CT Haunts*

Have you been to Trail of Terror?

Also, not pro - but Graveside Manor is a home haunt that was featured on Fearnet's "Route 666: America's Scariest Home Haunts". More detail than most pro haunts.

If your interested in a nice small classic horror musuem, check out the Witch's Dungeon in Bristol, CT.

Although not in CT, there are also a few good pro haunts in NY - Headless Horseman, Blood Manor etc...

I am currently working on putting something together in Manchester, CT this year. PM me if you are interested in more info on anything mentioned...


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Gravestalker, that sounds great. Manchester isn't too far from me, and Coventry is even closer. Keep us posted.


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

Buried and TM, 

Thanks Guys. I sent you both PMs with more info. It has been a while since I've been on this forum and glad to see some CT haunters here!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thought I'd revive this thread. I'm still looking for professional haunts in the CT area other than those attached to theme parks (Lake Compounce and Six Flags). I skipped Compounce last year and just didn't have the chance to check out what Six Flags had going (although Midnight Manor looked promising) I just don't like having to pay to get in to the park AND pay yet again to visit the haunted attraction - at least Lake Compounce had the Haunt only ticket options.

I really want to visit an attraction on par with Netherworlds, The Darkness, Haunt World, Spooky Woods, or 13th Gate. I just can't figure out why attractions on those levels just don't seem to exist around here? 

When we were in New Orleans last year we checked out House of Shock because I had had good experiences there before I moved up here. But alas, other than the pre-show it was a huge disappointment - they relied way too much on physical touching and loud noises for scares which were annoying and not the least bit scary.

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

GraveStalker said:


> Buried and TM,
> 
> Thanks Guys. I sent you both PMs with more info. It has been a while since I've been on this forum and glad to see some CT haunters here!


GS, sorry I feel out of email contact - my father had passed away in February and life got more hectic since then. How are things going on your end?

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, time to pop this one back up... Via Nox Arcana's website I stumbled across this apparent gem. An honest to goodness CT Pro Haunt and one that has 3 attractions.

http://www.frighthaven.com

The haunt is called Fright Haven and is located in West Haven, CT. In a state dominated by both the Lake Compounce and Six Flags theme park haunt attractions these guys fell through the cracks but look to be pretty good. It's only an hour drive out from Windsor (on a good day) so I'm pretty sure I can convince Kaoru to take a drive down.

There's three attractions:

DEAD END MANOR: an ancient Gothic Victorian Mansion filled with beautiful Vampire sirens and the monsters who made them that way, all looking to add you to the collective commune of drinking blood.

FRIGHTMARE FEAR INSTITUTE: preys on people who can't sleep without night lights. Fumble around in complete darkness, while people jump out and scare the crap out of you when you least expect it.

CARNIVAL OF EVIL in 3D: a highly disorienting maze painted with neon paint that reacts to blacklights (the only light around) and 3-D glasses. According to its story, is inhabited by the evil clowns left bitter and jobless by the closing of the Savin Rock Amusement Park.

Either $10 an attraction or $20 for all three. I'll be keepin an eye on this one.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Sounds cool to me. I like the site and the sound of it. We should check it out this year versus the regular haunts we go too. Course don't forget TM, we are going to Salem this year so maybe we can catch a haunt or two there.


----------



## Phobos (Jul 27, 2006)

there was a great haunt that was in Stamford. They were on hiatus last year, hopefully they will return this year


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

not to toot our horn, but if you want to take the drive to Newport, check us out. we are doing a ghost hunt and haunted house this year at Fort Adams. the haunted house will be more like a maze located in the tunnels of the fort and the ghost hunt will be in the officers quarters and mortar batteries. we aren't 'professional' by any stretch, but the atmosphere of the fort at night is usually enough to send most people running out our gates.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I was cruising around and I found his thread. Checkout Field of Screams in RI. I think it's pretty cool, and not just cause I work there.


----------

